# FreeBSD 13.1 not responding to Neighbor Solicitation



## rafaelhfaria (Jun 15, 2022)

Hi everyone,

I have a FreeBSD server that is not working as expected with IPv6 (I have others FreeBSD servers that works very good).
This is the only one that uses Intel ixl(4) network driver, all others uses bge(4).

So, this is the problem:
This server has 4 network cards, configured with LACP, and with a vlan configuration:


```
cloned_interfaces="lagg0 lagg0.10"
ifconfig_ixl0="up"
ifconfig_ixl1="up"
ifconfig_ixl2="up"
ifconfig_ixl3="up"
ifconfig_lagg0="laggproto lacp laggport ixl0 laggport ixl1 laggport ixl2 laggport ixl3 up"
vlans_lagg0="10"
ifconfig_lagg0_10="inet x.x.x.2/24"
ifconfig_lagg0_10_ipv6="inet6 x::2/64"
defaultrouter="x.10"
ipv6_defaultrouter="x::10"
ip6addrctl_policy="ipv6_prefer"
```

Everything works from inside the server, I can ping my IPv6 gateway, and any IPv6 host from this server.
But, if I try to ping this server, from any other host on the same /64 network, I have no response. (Just one note: after the system startup this works too, but only for a short time)

My tcpdump on the server, at the lagg0.10 interface:

```
13:03:56.935842 IP6 (hlim 255, next-header ICMPv6 (58) payload length: 32) x::79 > ff02::1:ff00:2: [icmp6 sum ok] ICMP6, neighbor solicitation, length 32, who has x::2
```

I can only access this server after a ping from it to the other host. Ie. if I ping the "x::79" host from this server, it starts to reply. And after this, the link layer address appears at `ndp -a` and I can access this server from that host.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 15, 2022)

Probably not going to change anything but there's no need for `lagg0.10` to be in `cloned_interfaces`, it already gets created due to `vlans_lagg0`.


----------

